

Forensic obstruction tool programmer backs down after Cyberspeak host reams him - jgfoot
http://decafme.org/

======
slater
Am I missing something? All I get is some boring paragraphs on the media, and
some even more boring paragraphs on Jesus.

~~~
jgfoot
<http://cyberspeak.libsyn.org/index.php?post_id=561335>

~~~
jgfoot
46 minutes in.

